# Neon GREEN Jewels



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Today I replaced a shy CA tank with a jewel pair, so I guess this is where I belong now! (although it's jewels, I'm not really stretching that far)

Anyway I got a vented (but not yet bonded pair) of fish listed as "Neon Green Jewel Cichlids". Now I am virtually certain that they are just neon/turquoise/hemichromis x strain jewels, but I wondered if anyone has indeed encountered this particular name.

Also any info anyone has on the turquoise jewel would be appreciated, I'd love to think they are a line bred strain and not a hybrid but I fear that isn't the case. Either wya they are gorgeous, please prove me wrong!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I've seen the Kolente 1's called greens before, as well as _Hemichromis letourneuxi_. Both of those don't look much like common guttatus though, so it would be easy to tell them apart.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

hey dwarfpike, you haunt this area too eh?

no they are definitely of the "common" persuasion, but since getting home they are remarkably "neon green" (read: turquoise). LOTS of spangling!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a closet westie fan ... have always had a soft spot for the various krib species, and I enjoy jewels as well.

The turquiose ones I've seen were deffinately a bright, light blue versus green ... maybe your light spectrum??


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

no no, they are quite blue. They look like the pics of turquoise jewels I've seen, but with even more spangling, when the male is in full colour it is almost like a little EBJD, only with red instead of black.

Quite stunning, I'll try and gets some pics.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Deffinately sounds like a turquiose then ... when I first saw them, I thought of them as the EBJD of jewels ...


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

These pictures have in fact come out a little green, hey are slightly more blue than shown here.

This is the male:








(As you can sort of see, he has a cleft in his tail, but he was the most brightly coloured int he store)

And this is the female, showing her flank:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

They look tempting. A lot less work than my JD's that throw 25% EBJD.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

That was kind of my thinking, plus they are a lot hardier, and small enough for smaller tanks, like mine.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They are deffinately nice, though not knowing if they are hybrids or simply line bred guttatus does bug me a bit. And yeah, deffinately turquoises ...


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

ugh it bugs me too, but I guess it being unknown lets me pick the answer I prefer! right? right!?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

:lol:

umm, sure?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Randall commented on the neon jewels here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=189117


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I've had them for a week now, did the first major water change yesterday.

This morning the female has coloured way up and the pair are tail-slapping!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The 'convict' of westies is at it again eh? :lol:


----------

